

Mailtap: New USPS Documents Show Extent of Police Mail Spying - Mizza
https://openwatch.net/i/248/mailtap-usps-documents-expose-how-local-police-a

======
AUmrysh
Is this how they avoid having to reveal information they don't want public?
Just throw an absurdly high fee on the FOIA request and nobody will ever know
the truth? How sad.

------
toomuchtodo
I'm in for $100. Let's indiegogo this thing.

